# lo siento, perdona



## rach41b

Hola a todos:

A ver si alguien me pueda ayudar... ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'lo siento' y 'perdona' en la frase siguiente:

Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro
Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro

¿Y porqué utiliza el subjuntivo 'haya' en vez del indicativo 'he'?

Por favor, corríge mis errores 

Rachel


----------



## chics

Subjuntivo: por que está después de un "que".

En tu frase, lo correcto es *perdona*.

"*Lo siento*" es una frase completa, lo mismo que "Yo siento (I'm sorry) algo (that ...)". Como el "lo" ya incluye "que ..." no puedes poner después otro "que", sería:
*Lo siento, no te he enviado el libro.*

O simplemente:
*Lo siento.* (Y el "lo" se refiere a no haber enviado el libro", si la otra persona ya sabe de qué va...)

O bien,
*Siento no haberte enviado el libro.*


----------



## (sic)

*Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro*
*Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro*

*Perdona* y *Lo siento* significan exactamente lo mismo. Pero las frases están mal construídas. Se diría:

*Perdona que no te haya enviado el libro*
*Lo siento por no haberte enviado el libro*

Y bueno... la verdad es que no sé por qué utilizamos infinitivo o subjuntivo en esas dos frases....  A ver si alguien puede ayudar!

besos


----------



## seregnar

(sic) said:


> *Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro*
> *Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro*
> 
> *Perdona* y *Lo siento* significan exactamente lo mismo. Pero las frases están mal construídas. Se diría:
> 
> *Perdona que no te haya enviado el libro*
> *Lo siento por no haberte enviado el libro*
> 
> Y bueno... la verdad es que no sé por qué utilizamos infinitivo o subjuntivo en esas dos frases....  A ver si alguien puede ayudar!
> 
> besos



Déjame adivinar. ¿Ese "ya" era una traducción de "already? Si es así debería ser: *Perdona que no te haya enviado el libro todavía

*


----------



## chics

Siento no haberte enviado el libro.
= Lo Siento.

Lo (en esta frase) = no haberte enviado el libro.

Lo siento no haberte... está MAL.


----------



## (sic)

> Déjame adivinar. ¿Ese "ya" era una traducción de "already? Si es así debería ser: *Perdona que no te haya enviado el libro todavía*


 
Bien pensado seregnar!


----------



## chics

Lo siento, pero todas tus frases con "lo siento" están mal...

*NO USES "LO"!!!!*

Simplemente "Siento que" = "Perdona que"


----------



## lazarus1907

Use "lo" when you and the other person know exactly what you are apologizing about. (I am sorry about *IT=lo*). If you need to specify what are you sorry about, then you don't say "lo", but the reasons instead: *"Siento que... (verb in subjunctive)"*


----------



## anthodocheio

¿Por qué Chics? ¿*Lo siento por no haberte enviado el libro *no está correcta?

¿Y sobre el subjuntivo?


----------



## seregnar

anthodocheio said:


> ¿Por qué Chics? ¿*Lo siento por no haberte enviado el libro *no está correcta?
> 
> ¿Y sobre el subjuntivo?



Para mí es tan válida como *Siento no haberte enviado el libro*


----------



## (sic)

> Lo siento, pero todas tus frases con "lo siento" están mal...
> 
> *NO USES "LO"!!!!*
> 
> Simplemente "Siento que" = "Perdona que"


 
Bueno... no sé si me tenía que dar por aludida realmente.... pero estoy de acuerdo con seregnar. Distinto sería si no añadiéramos el "por" ya que sirve para aclarar la primera parte de la frase "Lo siento" ya que seguidamente se aclara " por qué lo siento"


----------



## rach41b

pues gracias a todos

¡Nunca antes sabía que no se puede decir 'lo siento que...'! 

pero según lo que me habéis dicho solo puedo decir 'lo siento' como una respuesta a algo, por ejemplo:

_Quiero que vengas
Lo siento, no puedo_

pero nunca puedo decir:

_lo siento que no puedo venir

_Rachel


----------



## lazarus1907

seregnar said:


> Para mí es tan válida como *Siento no haberte enviado el libro*


No sea incorrecta, pero es una construcción algo forzada. ¿Qué es el "lo" en esa frase? ¿Qué es lo que sientes o lamentas? Mira lo que ocurre si uso el complemento directo en su forma completa en lugar del pronombre (C.D. subrayado en ambas frases).

Lo Siento por no haberte enviado el libro.  
Siento no haberte enviado el libro por no haberte enviado el libro.  

Y que nadie diga, por favor, que "por haberte enviado el libro" es el C.D. y es lo mismo que "lo".

Bromas aparte, se podría interpretar como:

Siento que te encuentres mal por no haberte enviado el libro

Pero teniendo en cuenta que sentir aquí es sinónimo de lamentar, ¿no sería más fácil decir "Lamento/siento no haberte enviado el libro"?


----------



## lazarus1907

rach41b said:


> _lo siento que no puedo venir_


Sería como decir "I have seen it the dog". O dices "I haven seen it", o "I have seen the dog", pero no ambos.


----------



## lazarus1907

anthodocheio said:


> ¿Y sobre el subjuntivo?


Se usa el infinitivo cuando el sujeto de la principal y la subordinada coinciden:

(yo) Siento no haberte enviado (yo) el libro.
(yo) Siento que no te hayan enviado (ellos) el libro.

(él) Siente no haberte enviado (él) el libro.
(él) Siente no que no te haya enviado (yo) el libro.


----------



## anthodocheio

lazarus1907 said:


> Sería como decir "I have seen it the dog". O dices "I haven seen it", o "I have seen the dog", pero no ambos.


 
Pero si digo : "I have seen it", y para aclarar sigo con "the dog" ... ?
Pues, esto es solo en hablar. Lo sé.

Saludos


----------



## seregnar

lazarus1907 said:


> No sea incorrecta, pero es una construcción algo forzada. ¿Qué es el "lo" en esa frase? ¿Qué es lo que sientes o lamentas? Mira lo que ocurre si uso el complemento directo en su forma completa en lugar del pronombre (C.D. subrayado en ambas frases).
> 
> Lo Siento por no haberte enviado el libro.
> Siento no haberte enviado el libro por no haberte enviado el libro.
> 
> Y que nadie diga, por favor, que "por haberte enviado el libro" es el C.D. y es lo mismo que "lo".
> 
> Bromas aparte, se podría interpretar como:
> 
> Siento que te encuentres mal por no haberte enviado el libro
> 
> Pero teniendo en cuenta que sentir aquí es sinónimo de lamentar, ¿no sería más fácil decir "Lamento/siento no haberte enviado el libro"?



Ahí te doy la razón. La construcción es un poco forzada y yo solo la usaría en una conversación después de darte cuenta que no has dicho porqué lo sientes.
La mejor opción es "Siento no haberte enviado el libro" sin duda, pero la otra también sería válida aunque sea un poco forzada.


----------



## lazarus1907

anthodocheio said:


> Pero si digo : "I have seen it", y para aclarar sigo con "the dog" ... ?
> Pues, esto es solo en hablar. Lo sé.


Eso solo ocurre en el lenguaje hablado y debido a una equivocación. En español uno diría:

Lo siento... (por) no haberte traído los libros.

Pero no es gramaticalmente correcto a menos que digas "por", que es el recurso milagroso que salva la oración de ser incorrecta después de haberla empezado mal.


----------



## anthodocheio

lazarus1907 said:


> Se usa el infinitivo cuando el sujeto de la principal y la subordinada coinciden:
> 
> (yo) Siento no haberte enviado (yo) el libro.
> (yo) Siento que no te hayan enviado (ellos) el libro.
> 
> (él) Siente no haberte enviado (él) el libro.
> (él) Siente no que no te haya enviado (yo) el libro.


 
Entonces en la frase de Rachel en el principio, alquien lamenta que otro no ha enviado el libro.

¿Es así?


----------



## lazarus1907

anthodocheio said:


> Entonces en la frase de Rachel en el principio, alquien lamenta que otro no ha enviado el libro.
> 
> ¿Es así?


Exacto:

Lo siento que *(él)* ya no te haya enviado el libro.

Si hubiera sido "yo", se habría usado el infinitivo. Esto es además necesario para evitar ambigüedades entre "yo haya" y "él haya".

Saludos.


----------



## anthodocheio

Gracias Lazarus!


----------



## Joey.

ya que se necesita en el subjuntivo, seria correcta esta frase "Siento que no te llamara ayer"?

No se como seria en el pasado, esta bien?

O, seria mas comun simplemente decir "Siento/Perdona no haberte llamado ayer"?

Gracias
-Joe


----------



## anthodocheio

Por favor ¿Pueden contestar esta pregunta?


----------



## Joey.

Si, Vengan! -JeJe


----------



## heidita

Joey. said:


> ya que se necesita en el subjuntivo, seria correcta esta frase "Siento que no te llamara ayer"?
> 
> No se como seria en el pasado, esta bien?
> 
> O, seria mas comun simplemente decir "Siento/Perdona no haberte llamado ayer"?
> 
> Gracias
> -Joe


 
Perdona por no llamarte ayer.

Perdona que no te haya llamado ayer.

Siento no haberte llamado ayer.


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:


> Perdona por no llamarte ayer.
> 
> Perdona que no te haya llamado ayer.
> 
> Siento no haberte llamado ayer.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Heidi.

Si dices "Siento que no te llamara ayer", yo entendería que te refieres a un tercero: "Siento que *él/ella* no te llamara ayer".


----------



## Lagunaries

"Perdona", a diferencia de "lo siento", tiene un matiz más grave (aunque no mucho más). 
También hay que recordar que "perdona" es un verbo en imperativo, que aunque prácticamente ha perdido ese valor debido a su frecuente uso, el interlocutor puede verse comprometido a responder (inconscientemente o no).Otro ejemplo similar sería : "Disculpa por..."


----------



## Joey.

heidita said:


> Perdona por no llamarte ayer.
> 
> Perdona que no te haya llamado ayer.
> 
> Siento no haberte llamado ayer.


 
Gracias chicos,

una pregunta, por que no esta bien "Perdona/siento no haberte llamado ayer" pero esta bien "siento no haberte llamado ayer"?

Que estoy faltando? (What am I missing--me equivoco?)
-Joe


----------



## heidita

Joey. said:


> Gracias chicos,
> 
> una pregunta, por qué no esta bien "Perdona/siento no haberte llamado ayer" pero esta bien "siento no haberte llamado ayer"?
> 
> Que estoy faltando? (What am I missing--me equivoco?)
> -Joe


 
What am I missing? ¿Qué se me escapa?

En realidad era la misma frase. Puse la cruz por el Perdona.


----------



## barby_bg

rach41b said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> A ver si alguien me pueda ayudar... ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'lo siento' y 'perdona' en la frase siguiente:
> 
> Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro
> Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro
> 
> ¿Y porqué utiliza el subjuntivo 'haya' en vez del indicativo 'he'?
> 
> Por favor, corríge mis errores
> 
> Rachel


 
hola, primero te cuento que esto va a depender de que español te interese aprender. depende del país va a cambiar bastante el uso de las palabras y la formacion de la oracion.
por ejemplo, es bastante raro en mi pais usar lo que para ustedes es el present perfect, se suele usar el pasado o el presente simple.
y se diria:
perdona que no te lleve el libro
otra palabra que nosotros usamos es:
disculpa que no te lleve el libro.
es muy raro usar lo siento, resulta ser una frase formal, fuera de uso, que solamente escuchas en novelas.
solo se usa en el caso de arrepentimiento, y no se usa tanto el "lo siento" sino el "lamento" como regret.
es toda la ayuda que te puedo brindar


----------



## Maruja14

barby_bg said:


> *H*ola. *P*rimero te cuento que esto va a depender de qu*é* español te interese aprender. *D*epende del país va a cambiar bastante el uso de las palabras y la formaci*ó*n de la oraci*ó*n.
> *P*or ejemplo, es bastante raro en mi pa*í*s usar lo que para ustedes es el present perfect, se suele usar el pasado o el presente simple.
> *Y* se dir*í*a:
> "perdona que no te lleve el libro".
> *O*tra palabra que nosotros usamos es:
> "disculpa que no te lleve el libro".
> *E*s muy raro usar "lo siento", resulta ser una frase formal, fuera de uso, que solamente escuchas en novelas.
> *S*olo se usa en el caso de arrepentimiento, y no se usa tanto el "lo siento" sino el "lamento" como regret.
> *E*s toda la ayuda que te puedo brindar


 
El español es sólo uno. Otra cosa es que lo usemos, como tú dices, de manera distinta.

"Perdona que no te *haya llevado* el libro", implica algo que has dejado de hacer en un pasado reciente. Tú ya has ido a ver a tu amigo y no has llevado el libro.

"Perdona que no te *lleve* el libro", indica una forma de futuro. Tú vas a ir a ver a tu amigo y, por el motivo que sea, no vas a llevar el libro.

"Perdona que no te *traiga* el libro", es presente. Estás entrando en casa de tu amigo y no llevas el libro contigo.

No son formas verbales equivalentes "haya llevado" y "lleve".


----------



## Joey.

heidita said:


> What am I missing? ¿Qué se me escapa?
> 
> En realidad era la misma frase. Puse la cruz por el Perdona.


 
Gracias Heidita!
-Joe


----------



## Ivy29

rach41b said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> A ver si alguien me pueda ayudar... ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'lo siento' y 'perdona' en la frase siguiente:
> 
> Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro
> Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro
> 
> ¿Y porqué utiliza el subjuntivo 'haya' en vez del indicativo 'he'?
> 
> Por favor, corríge mis errores
> 
> Rachel


 
*Lo siento-que no te haya enviado el libro*
*Lo siento-que no te he enviado el libro*
Amabas son CORRECTAS y son subordinadas sustantivas de COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO, con una pronominalización *anafórica* con el clítico LO. La primera es menos factiva, la segunda implica una subordinada más directa y definitiva.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *Lo siento-que no te haya enviado el libro*
> *Lo siento-que no te he enviado el libro*
> Amabas son CORRECTAS y son subordinadas sustantivas de COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO, con una pronominalización *anafórica* con el clítico LO. La primera es menos factiva, la segunda implica una subordinada más directa y definitiva.
> 
> Ivy29


 
No creo que sea correcta tu exposición ya que _lo_ y la frase subordinanda son lo mismo.

Debes omitir "lo".

Siento que no te haya enviado el libro. Esta frase con "lo" no es posible.

Lo siento, no te he enviado el libro. 

Sí es posible, pero sólo si haces una pausa.


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:


> ya que se necesita en el subjuntivo, seria correcta esta frase "Siento que no te llamara ayer"?
> 
> No se como seria en el pasado, esta bien?
> 
> O, seria mas comun simplemente decir "Siento/Perdona no haberte llamado ayer"?
> 
> Gracias
> -Joe


También es correcta.
Siento no haberte llamado ayer. es correcta.

Ivy29


----------



## nefer

*Lo siento que ya no te haya enviado el libro*
*Perdona que ya no te haya enviado el libro*


Hola Rachel, 

la frase correcta es la segunda. 

"Lo siento" es una frase hecha para transmitir el mismo tipo de sentimiento que "perdona". Es una disculpa. 

Para la primera yo hubiera utilizado: 

*Siento no haberte enviado el libro. *

De esta manera, transmites lo mismo que con "perdona". 

*¿Y porqué utiliza el subjuntivo 'haya' en vez del indicativo 'he'?*

Porque "haya" es pasado y "he" presente. 

*Perdona que ya no te he enviado el libro*

Utilizando el pasado de "enviar" no puede anteponerlo con un presente, o viceversa: 

*Perdona que ya no te haya envío el libro. *

No tiene sentido, ¿verdad?

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

nefer said:


> *Siento no haberte enviado el libro.*



De acuerdo



> *¿Y porqué utiliza el subjuntivo 'haya' en vez del indicativo 'he'?*
> 
> Porque "haya" es pasado y "he" presente



No, "haya" es presente de subjuntivo, el pasado de subjuntivo es "hubiera o hubiese". Pero de todas formas se trata de un tiempo compuesto: "he enviado" es pretérito perfecto de indicativo, "haya enviado" es pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo. Se usa el subjuntivo porque... pues como suele pasar con el subjuntivo, porque sí  En este caso es una oración subordinada introducida por "que", y suelen llevar (no siempre) el subjuntivo.



> *Perdona que ya no te he enviado el libro*
> 
> Utilizando el pasado de "enviar" no puede anteponerlo con un presente, o viceversa:
> 
> *Perdona que ya no te haya envío el libro. *
> 
> No tiene sentido, ¿verdad?



¿Eh? No cambies el "enviado", eso sí que no tiene sentido, no es pasado, es participio y está formando parte de un tiempo compuesto. A mí lo que no me cuadra es el "ya", supongo que será un "yo", que se podría quitar. Yo diría:

*Perdona que (yo) no te haya enviado el libro.*
*Perdona, no te he enviado el libro.*
*Te pido perdón porque no te he enviado el libro.*


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> De acuerdo
> 
> 
> 
> No, "haya" es presente de subjuntivo, el pasado de subjuntivo es "hubiera o hubiese". Pero de todas formas se trata de un tiempo compuesto: "he enviado" es pretérito perfecto de indicativo, "haya enviado" es pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo. Se usa el subjuntivo porque... pues como suele pasar con el subjuntivo, porque sí  En este caso es una oración subordinada introducida por "que", y suelen llevar (no siempre) el subjuntivo.
> 
> *Siento diferir de que el antepresente de SUBJUNTIVO no es pasado ( reciente). Ese es su uso estándar así como su connotación futura.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## barby_bg

Maruja14 said:


> El español es sólo uno. Otra cosa es que lo usemos, como tú dices, de manera distinta.
> 
> "Perdona que no te *haya llevado* el libro", implica algo que has dejado de hacer en un pasado reciente. Tú ya has ido a ver a tu amigo y no has llevado el libro.
> 
> "Perdona que no te *lleve* el libro", indica una forma de futuro. Tú vas a ir a ver a tu amigo y, por el motivo que sea, no vas a llevar el libro.
> 
> "Perdona que no te *traiga* el libro", es presente. Estás entrando en casa de tu amigo y no llevas el libro contigo.
> 
> No son formas verbales equivalentes "haya llevado" y "lleve".


 

El español es solo uno si, pero te recuerdo, que ustedes hablan completamente diferente a lo que nosotros hablamos. Aca nunca se usa un "perdona que no te halla llevado el libro"  por  mas que sea la correcta estrucura para decir algo, no se usa. No es lo mismo Buenos Aires que  Sevilla.
Gracias Igual


----------



## Maruja14

barby_bg said:


> El español es solo uno s*í*, pero te recuerdo, que ustedes hablan completamente diferente a lo que nosotros hablamos. Ac*á* nunca se usa un "perdona que no te ha*y*a llevado el libro" por m*á*s que sea la correcta estruc*t*ura para decir algo, no se usa. No es lo mismo Buenos Aires que Sevilla.
> Gracias Igual


 

Tienes razón en que el idioma lo usamos de formas diferentes. A mí me da lo mismo decir:

"Persona que no te haya llevado el libro"
que
"Disculpa que no te haya llevado el libro"

Mi respuesta no se refería a la diferencia entre disculpa/perdona que en España creo que se usan de forma indistinta. Como han dicho, quizá el "disculpa" es más formal, pero por lo demás se usan las dos palabras sin problemas.

Mi respuesta se refería a la *forma verbal*, no es lo mismo "haya llevado" que "lleve", como he explicado antes. Imagino que en América también se hace una diferenciación entre el pasado y el presente.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Tienes razón en que el idioma lo usamos de formas diferentes. A mí me da lo mismo decir:
> 
> "Persona que no te haya llevado el libro"
> que
> "Disculpa que no te haya llevado el libro"
> 
> Mi respuesta no se refería a la diferencia entre disculpa/perdona que en España creo que se usan de forma indistinta. Como han dicho, quizá el "disculpa" es más formal, pero por lo demás se usan las dos palabras sin problemas.
> 
> Mi respuesta se refería a la *forma verbal*, no es lo mismo "haya llevado" que "lleve", como he explicado antes. Imagino que en América también se hace una diferenciación entre el pasado y el presente.


 
En América también distinguimos el futuro :
*Mañana el que no haya hecho la tarea será mal calificado.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> En América también distinguimos el futuro :
> *Mañana el que no haya hecho la tarea será mal calificado.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
"Haya hecho" no es futuro. El futuro, en esta frase creo que está en "será".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Pero no es gramaticalmente correcto a menos que digas "por", que es el recurso milagroso que salva la oración de ser incorrecta después de haberla empezado mal.


Sin embargo, es muy habitual decir (al menos en España): _«Lo siento *por él*__»_. Me pregunto si en: _«__Lo siento *por* *no haber estado a la altura*__»_, la preposición _por_ precede a un complemento de la misma naturaleza que en _«Lo siento por él__». _Es bien claro que en la segunda _«__no __haber estado a la altura__»_ es la causa de que lo sientas; es, por tanto, un complemento circustancial de causa. Ocurre lo mismo en:_ «__Lo siento *por no haberte traído el libro*__» _del ejemplo original. Pero en primera no me parece que _«__por é__l»_ sea, en realidad, un complemento circunstancial, ni que _él_ sea el motivo de la aflicción, ¿o sí? ¿Puede ser esta la razón de que algunas construcciones, aparentemente iguales, nos parezcan más naturales que otras?


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:


> "Haya hecho" no es futuro. El futuro, en esta frase creo que está en "será".


 
Haya hecho es pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo, no es futuro, sino pasado.


----------

